ASK HN: 300k engineers How do you get there? - codesternews
======
quickthrower2
They got a job at FAANG and stuck around.

~~~
muzani
Yeah I think part of the prerequisite is that they either contribute more than
300k of wealth or are plausibly a threat that can statistically do more than
300k in damage.

~~~
julienreszka
The threat is more likely. "Keep your friends close but your enemies closer"

------
MattLeBlanc001
I was just reading the below when you posted this.

[https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/middle-class-
budget-S...](https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/middle-class-budget-San-
Francisco-300-000-13741570.php)

Sounds insane

~~~
seattle_spring
I can't even fathom being out of touch enough to spend $6k per year on
clothing and then go on telling someone I live paycheck to paycheck.

Edit: Not to mention owning a $60k luxury SUV and still being dumb enough to
take the standard deduction when you clearly have enough expenses to itemize.

~~~
geddy
Yeah, that whole expenditure sheet is absolutely insane. $2K mortgage/$1.9K
interest? You've gotta be shitting me.

I'm sorry but, if you're paying that much for a house (and everything else)
that $300K is "paycheck to paycheck" then it's time to re-evaluate where you
live. All of those costs could be cut completely in half, at the very least.

Budgets are funny, as every single person is different and yet thinks they
have it figured out. I also recognize the irony in my previous statement.

------
GaryNumanVevo
My total comp is hovering around 300-310k

1.5 years out of a B.A. from a State School. I taught myself machine learning
and focused on providing performance from bare metal to algorithms

~~~
codesternews
That's cool and looks like you are more into music. Are you making the
transition or are you doing both in parallel? May I ask how you get ML work.

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
I went to school for Computer Engineering, I'm just tangentially into music. I
got into ML by doing a few hackathons throwing stuff together, then I got a
undergrad research position doing static analysis. That helped get me the job
I have now.

------
codingslave
Get competing offers from a few big tech cos at the same time. You will clear
300k. So basically, master leetcode

------
randomacct3847
Truth is its a very typical salary + equity package for established cos and
competitive late stage startups in Bay Area. With CoL it’s comparable to
making $150k in almost every other major market outside maybe NY.

------
bsvalley
You get there by giving back 40-50% to California. The more you give away, the
more you earn :)

Joke aside, 5 years of experience get you $300k total compensation per year at
a hot company in SF Bay Area.

------
cyrilbenson47
How about fully remote? Anyone?

------
sandwhichmole
Z

------
ryandetzel
Luck.

